# Random shots from Egypt/India, C&C please



## kdabbagh (Apr 17, 2010)

1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



5. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



6.


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 17, 2010)

The links don't work ... I can't see the .jpg within your URLs, that MUST be included for links to work.


----------



## Minds Eye (Apr 17, 2010)

fantastic!


----------



## D-B-J (Apr 17, 2010)

I like them. I feel like the first and the last are a little too busy for my liking though.


----------



## pbelarge (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks kdabbagh 
For letting us get a glimpse into another part of the world.


----------



## Josh220 (Apr 17, 2010)

I like them, especially #5.


----------



## kdabbagh (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks everyone 

DBJ, I agree. For number 1, I wish I shot it at a wider aperture and for the other one I have been meaning to go back and shooting it again, I am glad I am still in Egypt and able to do so


----------



## dab_20 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, absolutely excellent. Great and interesting shots.


----------



## mle (Apr 24, 2010)

kdabbagh said:


> Thanks everyone
> 
> DBJ, I agree. For number 1, I wish I shot it at a wider aperture



I'm pleased you didn't. That's a great picture as is


----------



## ArA (Apr 26, 2010)

Simply amazing shots. I really like the star-like look of the lights on the last one with the long exposure. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## icassell (Apr 26, 2010)

Excellent images.  I think my fav is #4


----------



## Early (Apr 26, 2010)

Great photography in 3,4 and 5.  They are just a bit over worked in P INVHO, especially the contrast.  I also like #1.  I don't know what would have saved that except some fill flash.


----------



## kdabbagh (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback everyone, glad you liked them 
Early, yes, I agree I get carried away it times...I am still trying to settle down on the right mix of PP...Still learning! However, for portraits in particular I personally like to make them look  very contrasty...it's my way of making the eyes and teeth pop....if anyone has better suggestions please share!


----------



## SusanMart (Apr 28, 2010)

your colors are clean.....I love the second one more than the rest, but pics are great!!!
great job!)


----------



## Vautrin (Apr 29, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## Scuba (May 2, 2010)

i like #5!  None of the others do anything for me.


----------

